

A Brutal Introduction to (Haskell) Arrows - mahipal
http://blog.downstairspeople.org/2010/06/14/a-brutal-introduction-to-arrows/

======
tpolecat
I have heard some very smart developers admit that it took them years to wrap
their brains around monads, and I suppose arrows are even more abstract ... I
wonder how many people on earth honestly get this stuff well enough to use it
day to day.

~~~
viraptor
Well enough to use it - many. Monads are not hard to use - take the Maybe for
example - it just stops doing the operations if one of them results in
Nothing. That's pretty much it - now you can use it.

Designing one and implementing for your own purposes - now that's a bit more
tricky. But then, we're often consumers much more than producers. Even when
programming you're a consumer as far as screen, cpu, memory, compiler, etc.
etc. production is concerned. You know this stuff well enough to use it day to
day, but if someone told you to explain the cpu in depth, most likely you'd
have problems with it.

If you do Haskell all the time, it's not that hard actually. But then again -
not many people write serious Haskell stuff as their day job.

